# MTH Dash 8 and Aristo Evans Boxcars



## up5799 (Jul 19, 2008)

I really want to get a Dash 8 for the sound and effects, but I can't figure out what boxcars to run with it. The MTH boxcars are 40 footers with roofwalks, which would look great behind a F3 or GP9, but not a Dash 8. Aristo has fine Evans boxcars without roofwalks with modern road names such as CSX and NS but they are 1/29. Ditto with the Aristo 100 ton hoppers, great modern road names but in 1/29 scale. Does anyone have any pictures of a MTH Dash 8 with an Aristo Evans boxcar or a 100 ton hopper???


----------



## Dr G (Jan 16, 2008)

MTH is 1/32 and I believe they make a modern 4 bay hopper that would look good. No one makes a modern 1/32 boxcar that I am aware of at this time. Welcome to the scale game in large scale. 

Matt


----------



## up5799 (Jul 19, 2008)

Yeah and good thing they do - that's about all you can run with a Dash 8 and still be remotely realistic. I'm not a rivet counter - far from it - but a 1950's era 40 foot boxcar with a roofwalk behind a 21st century GE Dash 8 is just too far from reality for me to be enjoyable. Unless a 1/29th scale Aristo Evans looks good behind a MTH Dash 8 about all I'll be running is unit coal trains. A pair of NS Dash 8's and a string of MTH hopper cars would look nice, and would look even nicer if you could throw a Conrail hopper or two in as well (unfortunately MTH cancelled the Conrail hopper - perhaps they will bring it back).


----------



## N.S. Rob (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree that the dash 8's are a steal for the detail and sound. I have seen them as low as 361.00. I would have been broke if MTH would have went the 1/29 route instead of 1/32. I have too much 1/29 stuff to switch. I really think MTH missed the boat when they chose 1/32 scale. I don't have a pic of the Aristo evans being pulled, but have seen it and they look like high cubes next to an MTH engine.


----------



## up5799 (Jul 19, 2008)

I could live with that - a few high cube box cars, a few tank cars and a hopper or two. Hopefully someone has a picture of the two of them together. If MTH had gone 1/29 it certainly would have shook up the market and presented MUCH more competition for Aristo and USAT. Then again, you can run just about everything in the MTH line with 8 foot curves, something you cannot do with all the 1/29 stuff. Also, since going over from Euro scaled brass to American stainless, I noticed that the ties look much smaller then they should be - its almost like the engines are 1/29th scale, but the ties are 1/32 or smaller.


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

I'll take some more pictures if you like. Here's an old one of the evans53' near a dash 8 and some misc. pics. I have several dash 8's and different makes of cars that look ok together. 

http://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh3/enginear/100_0697.jpg 

http://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh3/enginear/100_0693.jpg 

http://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh3/enginear/100_0691.jpg 

http://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh3/enginear/100_0776.jpg 

http://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh3/enginear/100_0775-1.jpg 

http://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh3/enginear/100_0777.jpg  

Photos altered to active links(just click on the link ID) by Peter Bunce moderator. 

Joe


----------



## up5799 (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks for the pictures - the Aristo Hopper is way to big to look good with a Dash 8, but the Evans might do (as a 1/32nd 60 foot boxcar instead of a 1/29th 53 footer). Could you post more pictures of the Evans with the Dash 8? 

Jim


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

Well I went downstairs and of course, the battery dies in the camera. I'll take some shots as soon as it's charged, but I've also got to figure out how to reduce their posting size? Joe


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Enginear on 08/14/2008 5:59 AM
Well I went downstairs and of course, the battery dies in the camera. I'll take some shots as soon as it's charged, but I've also got to figure out how to reduce their posting size? Joe




Hi Joe, 

Here is a windows version for re-sizing 

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/digitalphotography/learnmore/tips/eschelman2.mspx


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks Peter, 
here's some more, hope they fit! 































Joe (640 right???)


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

I forgot to mention that in the older pictures posted above, the forth one down 100-0776 has a MTH hopper on the left, then Aristo (center), then a USA Trains on the right. Of course they are not the same type of hopper (as pointed out by Marty C.), so the rough size comparison is just for looks. Joe


----------

